# Stolen horse, Shropshire



## chestnut cob (5 September 2009)

As thread linked below:

New Lounge thread 

Not my horse but as the owners have already posted this widely on internet and in every local shop, hopefully they won't mind it being posted on here.


----------



## LynnWalker (6 September 2009)

Has this been reported to Horsewatch? You need a crime ref to do so, and then they will circulate his details to all members.

Have you any photos you can put up?

So sorry this has happened, but if we have more info we can send out an alert.
x


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 September 2009)

Gawd that is a bit too close for comfort.    Have the owners been in touch with the Shropshire Star, they are quite good at covering stolen horses.


----------



## Cuffey (6 September 2009)

Pics of Tommy


----------



## LynnWalker (6 September 2009)

Thanks cuffey.
Is he freezemarked / microchipped?
He is lovely, I feel for the owner.

Stow fair next month!


----------



## Cuffey (6 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks cuffey.
Is he freezemarked / microchipped?
He is lovely, I feel for the owner.

Stow fair next month! 

[/ QUOTE ]

No I dont think so just picking up bits and pieces off the internet

It is on this Facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/edittopic.php?ui...rs/143100962183


----------



## netposse (6 September 2009)

We will be glad to list this horse for free on Stolen Horse International if the owner will come to the site and fill out the form to do so. We work with victims in the US mostly but have thousands of visitors from the UK a week. We would also like to have more volunteers to receive our IDAHO ALERTS for stolen horses, tack and equipment in the UK. Join our twitter.com/netposse for post about theft around the world.


----------



## stormhorse (6 September 2009)

no not freezemarked or microchipped as per message from owner. Also sent her a message with contact info for shropshire horsewatch &amp; form to submit to stolen horse register.


----------



## pixi (6 September 2009)

hi my friend hade the gypsy cob stolen from lawley .we found bags tied to the area she was took from as a indicater to the theif .we also found a peice of wood kicked off the ramp.and some hay with chicken muck on it that fell out the box .check the area .police closed the case within ten days .the owner needs to print flyers check cctv at the nearest garage or houses by the yard .appeal in shropshire star for any one who followed a horse trailer that evening.get in touch with gypsy cob society they issued passports with just a photo as id see if they issued one recently the theifs take photos of horses first apply for the passports and then go back for the horse .my friends horse was taked at 10.06pm but the cctv image wasnt very good  .all the horses being taken in shropshire must be linked .5 horses stolen in 2 months we need help to find these people .


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 September 2009)

I have spread the word in my area today, was at a small village horse show and there were posters of this cob on display.  He is very distinctive, just hope someone recognises him.


----------



## pixi (7 September 2009)

i think its time thes horses went in the national papers eg sun or mirror .mostly horsey people see the horse webs we need every one to see the pictures of these stolen horses .and let every one know the police are not intrested you have to report it to get a crime number  but they just log the details they dont investigate horse thefts  .the police stopped a horse trailer and car on the dawley road 8 weeks ago  they pnc checked the car to see if it was stolen they let the people go on there way . the police then led the horse that hade got free from the theifs and  was being stolen to wellington police station where they called the rspca to collect it .the owner reported the horse missing the next day and was told what happend .so the police hade details of the horse theif that night


----------



## whoaboy (7 September 2009)




----------



## stormhorse (7 September 2009)

now on stolen horse register.


----------



## whoaboy (7 September 2009)

[WELCOME TO SHROPSHIRE COMMUNITY MESSAGING - Shrewsbury - Shropshire Horse Watch]

Distinctive Horse Stolen near Market Drayton

A horse with distinctive markings on its head has been stolen from a field in a village near Market Drayton.
Police are appealing for anybody with information about the theft, which happened in Ollerton Lane, Ollerton between about 7pm on Friday(SEP 4) and 8.50am on Saturday(SEP 5) to contact them on 0300 333 3000.
They are also keen to hear from anybody who might be offered the horse for sale or who has any information as to its whereabouts now.

The heavy cob gelding, which is ten years old and called 'Tommy', stands 15 hands high. It is liver and chestnut in colour, with a long grey mane and tail, four white socks and described by its owner as 'hairy'.

Tommy also has a white blaze on the head which has three distinctive chestnut-coloured markings within it.
It is believed the animal was walked out of the paddock he was kept in before being loaded into a trailer or vehicle to be transported away. 

Anybody with information about the theft is asked to contact police on 0300 333 3000 or the anonymous Crimestoppers number 0800 555111, where a reward is sometimes offered. Ref: 0219S 050909. Please click the following links for pictures.

Attachment:
http://www.safer-shropshire.org/rmwebportal/go.aspx?id=14

Attachment:
http://www.safer-shropshire.org/rmwebportal/go.aspx?id=15

If you need to contact us:

Please ring 0300 333 3000.

Or you can email mailto:contactus@westmercia.pnn.police.uk

Please DO NOT use the REPLY button to respond to this email, instead use the FORWARD button and address to contactus@westmercia.pnn.police.uk.

In an emergency dial 999

www.SAFER-SHROPSHIRE.ORG


----------



## katy05 (8 September 2009)

hello, im the owner of Tommy, he is still stolen, everyone is doin so much and myself and my family are grateful. we just want him back now. :-(


----------



## chestnut cob (8 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
hello, im the owner of Tommy, he is still stolen, everyone is doin so much and myself and my family are grateful. we just want him back now. :-( 

[/ QUOTE ]

Katy - is anyone going to Beeston market tomorrow to look?


----------



## katy05 (8 September 2009)

i am going...


----------



## The_snoopster (9 September 2009)

really hope you get him back soon, have you tried getting him in the shropshire star someone may of seen something and non horsey people wont know he was stolen they will read about him


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 September 2009)

There was a small piece about him in the Shropshire Star on Monday (only about  column inch).  However I do agree,  Katy why don't you contact the Star and see if they would do an article with a picture, he is very distinctive maybe someone would recognise him.


----------



## katy05 (9 September 2009)

well the lady from the shropshire star said that she was going to put the pictures up.. but she never did.


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 September 2009)

I would ask her again.  Saw one of your posters today in Telford saddlery.  Have you put some in Whitchurch area?


----------



## netposse (9 September 2009)

Don't forget the free listing and IDAHO Alerts sent to thousands at www.netposse.com


----------



## whoaboy (9 September 2009)

Can anyone go to Langley Market tomorrow


----------



## whoaboy (9 September 2009)

Sorry lost a day, just realised its Wednesday!


----------



## The_snoopster (9 September 2009)

i would definately chase the shropshire star up if they seem uninteresred it might be worth mentioning that this is the third horse to be stolen in a ten mile radius and could be linked to the same set of thieves and could have their eyes on their next victim already , me and my friends field were opposite the piebald filly that was stolen we also found bread bags tied to our gates a few weeks before which we later found out to be a signal to thieves that this is the field to steal from , we was lucky we had moved the horses to be shod maybe other horse owners need to know these signals too.


----------



## katy05 (11 September 2009)

i will try the shropsire star on monday again, we will not stop untill we have tommy back, its horrible now, going to check the horses, hoping they are all there. Not sleeping at night thinking, are they okay, where is Tommy.


----------



## LynnWalker (12 September 2009)

Hi katy, Im sorry to hear about about Tommy - Im still looking for Toby, he was taken from Halesfield 3 1/3 years ago.
Try contacting  all the horse mags,  many have a stolen section, Farriers forge magazine, any horsey websites  ( google and you will find them), pester the papers,  and try Central news - they came out to see me and filmed my field and used some pics and film Ive got of Toby - they were great tbh.
Also get him on youtube - you never know someone may spot him.

Good luck, I know how horrible this is for you. I really hope he is found.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## The_snoopster (13 September 2009)

think alot of people are feeling very nervous about recent thefts really hope you get tommy back soon


----------



## CazD (16 September 2009)

Katy - I'm really sorry to hear about Tommy - its everyone'e worst nightmare.

This might be a stupid idea - but do you have any photos of him clipped out.  He would look totally different clipped and with a short or hogged mane. Someone might try to disguise him by doing that.

Sorry if that seems like a dumb idea.

Fingers crossed for you that someone spots him.


----------



## katy05 (16 September 2009)

ive looked at every picture we have got of him... but no we havent...

It was the first thing i said... :-(


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 September 2009)

A good piece in the Shropshire Star tonight, well done Katy.  Even if he were hogged hopefully his tail is pretty distinctive, still keeping everything crossed you find him.


----------



## katy05 (17 September 2009)

how do u put pictures up here? coz i have got a picture of Tommy with his mane in one big plait which shows off his neck and to show him with a short mane kind of thing?????
x


----------



## katy05 (9 October 2009)

TOMMY IS FOUND AND HE IS HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chestnut cob (10 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
TOMMY IS FOUND AND HE IS HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I heard this at the weekend, had no idea he'd actually been found fairly quickly afterwards.

Great news, I'm so pleased for you!!!  (((hugs)))  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I hope Tommy was ok and settled back in quickly.


----------

